# Mire man - Ground breaker



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is my latest ground breaker that I finally finished at the Mass Make and Take at Zombie F's house yesterday.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am not worthy!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

They look great! You are working like a mad man Chris!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

That really looks good.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very cool. Your house will be festooned with haunty goodness this year!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice! A few of those would look AWESOME in the Haunted Forest.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice job, and great tutorial video!:jol:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very cool chris good idea with the clue sticks


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job on the mire men. They look very good and i can see i definately have to use the glue stick idea for some hands, they look very good.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks all. I may finally have a haunt that I am proud of this year.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome man! I was going to come to the MNT this month, but really want to come to one where we all do the same prop... Some day....


----------

